# Furthia High



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 5, 2009)

http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/

Furthia High to me is funny and interesting. I like furry webcomics with humor.

Anyways, what do you think of Furthia High? Are you a fan of it? Or perhaps if you're the one who gives critiques, what can be done better in this webcomic?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 5, 2009)

I like it ^^

It's one of the 3 Webcomics I read, Concession and TwoKinds are the others


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link sir, I happen to be hooked now. ^_^
/me commences reading


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

Double post time
/me has read them all, needs more   
Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 5, 2009)

you should read conssesion if you like furthia high


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

I shall check it out. Thanks!  ^_^


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 5, 2009)

I've actually read all the strips of the comic's existence (even the old version that ran from 2005-2007) and continue to do so. For "Furthia High," it's an interesting concept of having there be only one human in existence in a furry world, even when the human is attending high school.


----------



## Corto (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought the concept was interesting, could be used to represent racism and tolerance and such. The comic itself, however, is utter crap. I hate the writing and think the art sucks. 

If you allow me to quote the worlds greatest philosopher, Plato: "This comic sucks".


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2009)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I've actually read all the strips of the comic's existence (even the old version that ran from 2005-2007) and continue to do so. For "Furthia High," it's an interesting concept of having there be only one human in existence in a furry world, even when the human is attending high school.



A human that 



Spoiler



was born an anthro fox but was changed by unknown people for currently unknown reasons...


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 7, 2009)

I think it's quite lame.

Also: There was already a thread somewhere about how much this comic sucks, you should read it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I think it's quite lame.
> 
> Also: AshleyAshes has a thread somewhere about how much this comic sucks; you should read it.



S/he wants to say it sucks, fine, but that doesn't mean everyone has to agree. I for one like the comic. It's light-hearted yet serious at the same time.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 7, 2009)

Corto said:


> I thought the concept was interesting, could be used to represent racism and tolerance and such. The comic itself, however, is utter crap. I hate the writing and think the art sucks.
> 
> If you allow me to quote the worlds greatest philosopher, Plato: "This comic sucks".



^ I went from that link,and started going backwards, there were stretched attempts at one-liners and zingers, dialogue is not very engaging, but I've seen a lot worse :/


----------



## Shindo (Jul 7, 2009)

i think its awful not funny and just overall really lame


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 7, 2009)

The very fact that there are people who can find Furthia High FUNNY, is proof that the Internet is slowly killing comedy.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 7, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The very fact that there are people who can find Furthia High FUNNY, is proof that the Internet is slowly killing comedy.



Some people like Peter Sellers,  some like Benny Hill, others like Emo Phillips.  Meh, different strokes eh?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 7, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Some people like Peter Sellers, some like Benny Hill, others like Emo Phillips. Meh, different strokes eh?


 
I think this is more like grown adults thinking that Captain Planet's lame one liners are funny.  (And I don't mean finding them funny for their lameness!)


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 7, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I think this is more like grown adults thinking that Captain Planet's lame one liners are funny.  (And I don't mean finding them funny for their lameness!)



Come on man, "Ren and Stimpy" is pure gold.  Even the Smurfs are funny after a few barley beverages.

 Highbrow or base, sophisticated or crude, everyone has different tastes.  Just because Furthia High isn't your cup of tea, doesn't mean that its crap.


----------



## Immelmann (Jul 8, 2009)

Aah, I love it when people equate "I don't like this" to "this is worthless". Such open minds.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 8, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Aah, I love it when people equate "I don't like this" to "this is worthless". Such open minds.




Are you same Immelmann as... ^_^
Your comic has made me laugh so much these past few nights since I've started reading it, thank you


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 8, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Aah, I love it when people equate "I don't like this" to "this is worthless". Such open minds.


 
Oh I didn't just not like it.  If I had no liked it, I'd have just not read it.  Instead I reviewed it, pointing out every plot hole and illogical concept he presented, the unoriginal and flat character archetypes he used and everything else that makes it a piece of garbage.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 8, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> Are you same Immelmann as... ^_^



Yep.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 8, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Oh I didn't just not like it.  If I had no liked it, I'd have just not read it.  Instead I reviewed it, pointing out every plot hole and illogical concept he presented, the unoriginal and flat character archetypes he used and everything else that makes it a piece of garbage.



One man's garbage is another man's treasure...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 8, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Oh I didn't just not like it. If I had no liked it, I'd have just not read it. Instead I reviewed it, pointing out every plot hole and illogical concept he presented, the unoriginal and flat character archetypes he used and everything else that makes it a piece of garbage.


 It was a pretty fair review.....but I still enjoy Furthia High despite its shortcomings.


----------



## Immelmann (Jul 8, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Oh I didn't just not like it.  If I had no liked it, I'd have just not read it.  Instead I reviewed it, pointing out every plot hole and illogical concept he presented, the unoriginal and flat character archetypes he used and everything else that makes it a piece of garbage.



No you didn't. Not in this thread, anyways. All you did was call it unfunny and then proceeded to insult anyone who enjoys it. Not really what I'd call a "review".


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 8, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> No you didn't. Not in this thread, anyways. All you did was call it unfunny and then proceeded to insult anyone who enjoys it. Not really what I'd call a "review".


 
I did post a large review thread on it but it appears that it was eaten when 2 weeks of logs were consumed by a backup problem on FAF.

But it's hosted here.  http://www.crushyiffdestroy.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3524


----------



## Immelmann (Jul 8, 2009)

Most of that review focused on the old cannon, which the author abandoned because he knew it was bad and made no sense. So, fantastic and wonderful job in pointing out the obvious and self-confessed flaws of a younger artist/writer. Do you next want to dig through his mom's closet so you can critique the things he drew when he was 5 years old?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 8, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Most of that review focused on the old cannon, which the author abandoned because he knew it was bad and made no sense. So, fantastic and wonderful job in pointing out the obvious and self-confessed flaws of a younger artist/writer. Do you next want to dig through his mom's closet so you can critique the things he drew when he was 5 years old?



I'd be more concerned if my mother was drawing like a child as an adult.


----------



## Meeew (Jul 8, 2009)

Liked the comic at the beginning but it lost it's appeal towards the inner struggle arc. Nothing that long and cliche will ever be good.


----------



## Corto (Jul 8, 2009)

Immelman and Ashes, calm down you two.

FH is probably one of the worst comics I've read. The story is stupid and the art looks like something drawn by a 12 years old kid. And that bit about the father being gay because his wife died at childbirth made me want to punch the author. It was the stupidest way to explain something so fucking stupid stupid stupid arhghgrhghrhgrghrhgirhrgggagra.g.-...................

But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 8, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Liked the comic at the beginning but it lost it's appeal towards the inner struggle arc. Nothing that long and cliche will ever be good.


 
At that point I was waiting for it to be revealed that Kale was really Ichigo Kurosaki, appearance soul reaper.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 8, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> At that point I was waiting for it to be revealed that Kale was really Ichigo Kurosaki, appearance soul reaper.



There was actually a joke reference in there about that.

Kale mentioned "He said something about Kings and Horses", in Mask's speech, referencing Hollow Ichigo's speech.  XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 9, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> No you didn't. Not in this thread, anyways. All you did was call it unfunny and then proceeded to insult anyone who enjoys it. Not really what I'd call a "review".


 
Auh, he does lurk FAF. 
I think I can call this a review. http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/concession

I lurked your board, and I see you got extremely upset over the article. Not only that, but your fanboys are militant as fuck.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> At that point I was waiting for it to be revealed that Kale was really Ichigo Kurosaki, appearance soul reaper.


 
Shut up, AshleyAshes, we have a celebrity in our midst.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 9, 2009)

So in conclusion, you are only allowed to think a webcomic is good or bad if you think it's awesome?

Yeah that sounds like furry logic to me. :V

But then, can one really expect more from the guy that's willingly buddy-buddy with the manchild that thought that a character should go flaming stonewall gay BECAUSE HIS WIFE DIED?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2009)

Corto said:


> It was the stupidest way to explain something so fucking stupid stupid stupid arhghgrhghrhgrghrhgirhrgggagra.g.-...................


Had the same effect when I learned about the "Human" and the truth with him.  At least they got right the "Furries breeding time / frequency > > > > > > Human breeding time / frequency" bit, sorta like Idiocracy but with more hair.


----------



## Corto (Jul 9, 2009)

A warning: The second this thread turns into personal insults I'm putting every single one of you under moderation for as long as I please. 

Just a heads up. The comic sucks, we get it. No need to go insulting the one saying so or the one defending it.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Read it start of okay i hoping it wasn't going to be as shit as concession, and then it got worse the inner self thing is total shit.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 9, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> Read it start of okay i hoping it wasn't going to be as shit as concession, and then it got worse the inner self thing is total shit.


 
Furthia High School: Worse Than Concession

I gave up on Concession after about the third instance of me being unable to figure out WHY the characters were fucking.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 9, 2009)

Eh.  Couldn't get into it.  Sorry.

But, at the same time, people get better by making mistakes.  Chalk it up and just keep trying, and eventually, you'll get there.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 9, 2009)

redcard said:


> But, at the same time, people get better by making mistakes.  Chalk it up and just keep trying, and eventually, you'll get there.



Most do, some don't. (*Cough*Dubya*Cough*)


----------



## Conker (Jul 9, 2009)

It's total shit 

The plot is riddled with holes, the characters are all one dimensional, and the story is just batshit retarded.

Yes, I am echoing many posts in this thread, but I have to say it:

the webcomic is shit.

But almost all webcomics are so at least this one has company.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 9, 2009)

Conker said:


> But almost all webcomics are so at least this one has company.



Okay, you've piqued my interest. What webcomics don't you consider to be shit?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 9, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Okay, you've piqued my interest. What webcomics don't you consider to be shit?


 
'Housepets!' is actually funny AND entertaining.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> 'Housepets!' is actually funny AND entertaining.



Can't argue there. I have that on my list.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Okay, you've piqued my interest. What webcomics don't you consider to be shit?


Deadwinter.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, it had a good plot. I hated the actual story-line though. The art was decent. Could have been better though. I'm actually thinking about making my own novel, or a story about something along the lines of furthia-high.


----------



## Corto (Jul 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Deadwinter.


Hey we have this wonderful thread called "good webcomics" which is specifically for this kind of conversation. So go post there.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 9, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Well, it had a good plot. I hated the actual story-line though. The art was decent. Could have been better though. I'm actually thinking about making my own novel, or a story about something along the lines of furthia-high.


 
People like you leave me honestly wondering.  When something as retarded as that has a 'good plot' are you like utterly blown away by the sheer literary brilliance of a Goosebumps book?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> People like you leave me honestly wondering.  When something as retarded as that has a 'good plot' are you like utterly blown away by the sheer literary brilliance of a Goosebumps book?



Goosebumps books were brilliant?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 9, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Goosebumps books were brilliant?


 
I figure that compartativly, anyone who thinks Furthia's writing is a 'good plot' would thusly see the plot of a Goosebumps novel as being as if gold was spun into text _by the hands of god himself_.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> People like you leave me honestly wondering.  When something as retarded as that has a 'good plot' are you like utterly blown away by the sheer literary brilliance of a Goosebumps book?



DANGIT forgot to put my sarcasm pic in there. Sorry. lol I was a little busy earlier and had to go help out with making dinner. Will post it later when I get the time though. Dang pic is EPIC WIN.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 9, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Okay, you've piqued my interest. What webcomics don't you consider to be shit?



Jack and The-Whiteboard come to mind.  Also Fur-piled.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 10, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Jack and The-Whiteboard come to mind.  Also Fur-piled.



Never heard of the former, I have the latter on my list already.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Never heard of the former, I have the latter on my list already.


 The former was two seperate webcomics.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 10, 2009)

Of course, Furthia High is not the greatest webcomic in the world. But it is one of my favourite because it was the first furry comic I read and I improved my skills in english by reading it.

But I admit it, that stuff about Max being gay because of his wife's dead is nonsense and the "Mask" arc is nothing but confusion. I think the comic would've been better without the arcs 3 and 5...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 10, 2009)

Benjamin Foxtails said:


> But I admit it, that stuff about Max being gay because of his wife's dead is nonsense and the "Mask" arc is nothing but confusion. I think the comic would've been better without the arcs 3 and 5...



The "Mask" arc may be confusing, but it may be intended to be that way, as to leave the mystery to be cleared up in a future arc.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 10, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Never heard of the former, I have the latter on my list already.



www.pholph.com and www.the-whiteboard.com respectively.  Should have used a comma in my last post.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 10, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> www.pholph.com and www.the-whiteboard.com respectively.  Should have used a comma in my last post.



Jack is good, never read Whiteboard. Should sometime...


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> never read Whiteboard. Should sometime...



The-whiteboard claims to be non-furry, just anthro, but i have my doubts.  Also, if you are into the paintball scene, there's some pretty good humour lurking there.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

Boy does that site get some weird ads. Laser hair removal, teeth whitening... 

EDIT: Anyway, having just finished reading the whole deal up to yesterday, that was one heckuva story arc. The sketchy dream one, not the dance. The dream thing was like a Dr. Who episode, with epic cliffhangers and everything!


----------



## clever-sleazoid (Jul 14, 2009)

you are my savior.
I for the life of me could not remember what this comic was called


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 16, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> not the dance.


 
The dance ark was aweful.  I think it gave more evidence that Furthia's writer's only socail experiences in high school were from television.  Spike the punch?  Just kids randomly pouring anything brought from home into the punch bowl and the adults at the dance not noticing?

Bullshit.  Hell when was the last time a high school dance even had a punch bowl?  They sell drinks, in the can, and it's expensive as hell and they keep all the profit.  Kids sneak OUTSIDE of the school to drink whatever they brought.  That or after the dance they find out who's parents arn't home and who doesn't lock the liqure cabinate and they go drink there.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The dance ark was aweful.  I think it gave more evidence that Furthia's writer's only socail experiences in high school were from television.  Spike the punch?  Just kids randomly pouring anything brought from home into the punch bowl and the adults at the dance not noticing?
> 
> Bullshit.  Hell when was the last time a high school dance even had a punch bowl?  They sell drinks, in the can, and it's expensive as hell and they keep all the profit.  Kids sneak OUTSIDE of the school to drink whatever they brought.  That or after the dance they find out who's parents arn't home and who doesn't lock the liqure cabinate and they go drink there.



Judging by the setting of the comic, I'd say it was more the 1950's like in the future (or whenever it's supposed to be). Especially some of the clothes.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Judging by the setting of the comic, I'd say it was more the 1950's like in the future (or whenever it's supposed to be). Especially some of the clothes.


 
And yet he utterly fails at making it Retro-Future cool.

ENDLESS FAILURE.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmm. I found out about Furthia High a while ago, and for a month or so, I practically praised it for being awesome. Now, I honestly have no idea what the fuck was wrong with me. The main idea is interesting, but it's just done so horribly, is full of plot-holes, shit characters, and so on... For example, Bruce's father is probably one of the worst characters I have ever heard of. :/

Edit: WOW. I sure was in a bitchy mood when I wrote this. Let me clear this up. I like Furthia High. I just don't think it's anywhere close to being one of the best webcomics out there. I do not believe all the characters are shit, and the only one I'm actually not fond of at all is Max.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey.

Okay, so, firstly, let's completely disregard the first run of the comic. It wasn't good at all: that's why it's dead and buried and none of it is canonical. The review given on CYF and whatever other board Ashley posted is almost completely invalid then since the vast majority of it regarded the dead old canon.

That's out of the way. Now, okay, I'm not all that great a writer. A lot of the "plot holes" though are merely things that I haven't chosen to explain yet or I simply haven't gotten to explaining yet. I'll preempt you people that I'm sure will berate me for giving that excuse, but I dunno what else to tell you. Certain things just haven't been explained yet. *shrug* Call them plot holes if you want, but whatever.

Now, Ashley seems to like talking about how all my social experience from high school is from television and the like. Well, I dunno if anyone's really considered that the very original concept of the comic WAS for a high school drama with stuff you'd see on TV. I'm not claiming that to be good writing at all, I'm saying that the way I wrote high school in this thing was intentionally unlike real life (because uuuuh I dunno about you but high school for me was incredibly boring). I had a social life in high school and there's really no need to insult me and assume I didn't.

Now I like to think I draw better than a 12-year-old. When I was 12 I drew much, much worse than this. I'm not claiming to be a fantastic artist, I've never thought of myself as very good at art, but people seem to like it. That isn't to say that makes me good either, but I guess it's a subjective opinion. I know I have trouble with anatomy and perspective and form and blah blah blah. I'm still learning and practicing and etc. blah blah.

The whole inner struggle thing was a forced injection of seriousness and drama, I'll admit, and frankly upon retrospect I didn't do a very good job of it. It was really long and drawn-out and I feel I failed portraying the levels of action and such that I wanted. It didn't even quite go the direction I had been planning for it to for over a year, but oh well, what's done is done. If you don't like it, that's fine, I don't think I succeeded in accomplishing what I wanted to.

I wanna clear up something about Bruce's dad that honestly I don't think I explained correctly. From what some people seem to gather, Bruce's dad seemingly just turned into a flamer when his wife died, going from straight to gay just like that. I can explain this better than I did: he's bisexual, and he still is. He fell in love as a teenager and married the woman he assumed he'd be with for the rest of his life. Unfortunately, she died in childbirth. I assume most of you people would grieve but get over it in the future and find another girl or something, but, while uncommon surely, it's plausible that a person would become so grief-stricken at losing their soulmate that they couldn't bear to find another woman, so he sticks to one-night-stands with men, having gradually adopted the "gay club" look and behavior (horribly stereotypical as that is, there are people out there like this).

Is that better? Probably not for people in this thread, but I at least wanted to make the situation clear that he didn't just decide to stop liking women and all of a sudden start liking dudes, he's always been bi and he found men attractive beforehand.

Ummm... I guess that's it. I know very well I haven't changed anybody's minds and I'm sure you all are gonna start berating and insulting me after this post, but uh... I dunno. I defended myself, s'all I can do. *shrug* I acknowledge it's very far from being a fantastic webcomic, and people have their right to their opinions.

Just wish people didn't need to insult me along with the comic? I dunno. Wall of text, whatever. M'done.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 17, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> I wanna clear up something about Bruce's dad that honestly I don't think I explained correctly. From what some people seem to gather, Bruce's dad seemingly just turned into a flamer when his wife died, going from straight to gay just like that. I can explain this better than I did: he's bisexual, and he still is. He fell in love as a teenager and married the woman he assumed he'd be with for the rest of his life. Unfortunately, she died in childbirth. I assume most of you people would grieve but get over it in the future and find another girl or something, but, while uncommon surely, it's plausible that a person would become so grief-stricken at losing their soulmate that they couldn't bear to find another woman, so he sticks to one-night-stands with men, having gradually adopted the "gay club" look and behavior (horribly stereotypical as that is, there are people out there like this).


 
.................................................  *stupidity induced aneurysm*


----------



## pixthor (Jul 17, 2009)

Atleast he can draw. I can't draw for crap. The comic was decent. Not that bad.Then again, not that good. It is pretty much "meh" for me. Just wish there would be a little sci-fi mixed in with this though. No this is NOT sarcasm like my other post in this thread I made earlier. I'm just saying that. If I were the creator of the web-comic. I would add a little bit of sci-fi into it. Just because I am a fan of sci-fi themed comics and what-not.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jul 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> .................................................  *stupidity induced aneurysm*



Uh huh. Well, again, whatever you wanna think about it, go ahead. Really, letting yourself get so worked up over a webcomic to the point of a blood vessel bursting is pretty silly.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 17, 2009)

I've seen comics drawn far more badly, like Fur Fire (drawn by a 40-some year old too!) and New World...


----------



## Corto (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, Quetza, big fan here. Just wanted to say that, disregarding the old canon, I still hate your comic not (only) because of it's portrayal of a high school but because I think the art sucks and the writing is even worse. Nothing personal, you may be the greatest person in the world for all I know. Considering this, in the bottom of my heart, I know you're struggling to improve yourself (partly because you said so yourself) so I guess good luck with that. At least you have the balls to try and if there's one thing I appreciate it's balls. 


Still fucking hate your comic though. I mean, really. Fucking. Hate it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> Hey, Quetza, big fan here. Just wanted to say that, disregarding the old canon, I still hate your comic not (only) because of it's portrayal of a high school but because I think the art sucks and the writing is even worse. Nothing personal, you may be the greatest person in the world for all I know. Considering this, in the bottom of my heart, I know you're struggling to improve yourself (partly because you said so yourself) so I guess good luck with that. At least you have the balls to try and if there's one thing I appreciate it's balls.
> 
> 
> Still fucking hate your comic though. I mean, really. Fucking. Hate it.


 
I WISH I WAS A MOD SO I COULD GET AWAY WITH SAYING THAT. D:


----------



## Corto (Jul 17, 2009)

It's not the status, it's the good looks. Also, I didn't break any rule so bite me.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, despise and loathe and berate the comic as much as you want, I'm just glad you recognize that just because you hate a person's creation with a seething rage, that doesn't automatically correlate to judging and insulting the person behind it (unless you get to know them for some reason and they do turn out to be a real asshole).


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 18, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> Hey, despise and loathe and berate the comic as much as you want, I'm just glad you recognize that just because you hate a person's creation with a seething rage, that doesn't automatically correlate to judging and insulting the person behind it (unless you get to know them for some reason and they do turn out to be a real asshole).


 
Even if they did, why would you care? 

Furries get too up tight about what other people think, especially when it's from their own fandom. At least you don't seem to have a case of Unwarranted Self-Importance where you think you're the shit but you're really not. 

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/USI


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jul 18, 2009)

I attribute the series to the comics section of your local newspaper.  Sometimes it makes me giggle, sometimes it tries too hard, and sometimes it's too deep while trying to be funny.  The concept is intriguing, and the storyline is a little weak, but it's still entertaining enough to keep coming back for more.  I'm looking forward to the storyline's upcoming twists; admittedly the recent one dealing with Kale in a coma (not giving away spoilers beyond that) came out of left field, but it brings up very interesting questions, and situations between the characters that seem to know 'the truth.'  I am engrossed in wondering where the creator is going with the series, especially the recent plot twist; juggling that kind of deep story while maintaining an everyday style cast of characters and situations is rather commendable.

As for the artwork... it's better than anything I could do given my current lack of drawing talent, so I'm simply not one to judge =p


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jul 18, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Even if they did, why would you care?



Well I don't care really that much, people are entitled to think and say what they want. I'm not made of stone, though, obviously stinging comments... sting.

And I guess in a utopian world of my choosing, you wouldn't judge a person based on their creation? *shrug* I dunno or care that much.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 18, 2009)

Boy, QuetzaDrake.  You sure are a nice person.  It almost makes me want to give your comic a second chance.  As I noted in the other thread on this subject, I gave it three strips before I figured it was going to be boring, so I stopped.
You could always get the community more involved in the creation.  Writers always start critique groups so they can help each other improve their works.  No reason a comic writer couldn't do the same thing.
Maybe you could invite AshleyAshes. 

I say this because it sounds like you're doing your best to improve.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 19, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> Well I don't care really that much, people are entitled to think and say what they want. I'm not made of stone, though, obviously stinging comments... sting.


 
Why do furries care about what other people think on the internet? I don't get this and I think I never will. 



> And I guess in a utopian world of my choosing, you wouldn't judge a person based on their creation? *shrug* I dunno or care that much.


 
That contradicts what you said above.


----------



## D-Fox (Aug 13, 2009)

FH, is one of the best comics I ever readed, love the escence of it, love the style of the draws......I love the chapter were Campy kisses Conn........sooo sexy, and I love that sexy rabbit :3

PD: It's not a xxx story...but I think there should be a little more kisses/hugs/cuddling :3
PPD: Oh...and quetza.....don't listen to that idiots.....there are some of them that can't make a constructive critic...and they talk about writing?...just stick with your fans men....*hug hug hug*


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 13, 2009)

D-Fox said:


> FH, is one of the best comics I ever readed, love the escence of it, love the style of the draws......I love the chapter were Campy kisses Conn........sooo sexy, and I love that sexy rabbit :3
> 
> PD: It's not a xxx story...but I think there should be a little more kisses/hugs/cuddling :3
> PPD: Oh...and quetza.....don't listen to that idiots.....there are some of them that can't make a constructive critic...and they talk about writing?...just stick with your fans men....*hug hug hug*



Who here likes bumping old posts?  I KNOW I DO!


----------



## D-Fox (Aug 13, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Who here likes bumping old posts?  I KNOW I DO!


Sorryyy...., didn't look at the date :smile:


----------



## Corto (Aug 13, 2009)

Meh, it's not like there's lots of activity in this subforum anyway. Besides, it's always better to bump an old thread about a given topic (as long as what you post is useful, in-topic and worth the bump) instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 13, 2009)

God, even his banners fail.

http://ox.furaffinity.net/img/2bdcddc3adb19a09e4d4421d0bb6f309.gif

This animated GIF takes 17 seconds to get to the fucking point.  I TIMED IT.  Banner advertisements are not like TV commercials, you don't have their attention for 30 seconds to give them the jist.  You have a single image which might be passed rapidly as they navigate the site, you need to get their attention at first glance.  Ugh.


----------



## D-Fox (Aug 13, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> God, even his banners fail.
> 
> http://ox.furaffinity.net/img/2bdcddc3adb19a09e4d4421d0bb6f309.gif
> 
> This animated GIF takes 17 seconds to get to the fucking point.  I TIMED IT.  Banner advertisements are not like TV commercials, you don't have their attention for 30 seconds to give them the jist.  You have a single image which might be passed rapidly as they navigate the site, you need to get their attention at first glance.  Ugh.


Whats your f..ng problem?, if you don't like it ('couse your obiously jelous), go anywere else to play something.....
And I found his comic becouse of his banner.....so....I don't think I'm the onlyone...


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 13, 2009)

Personally, I like Furthia High

The comedy is a bit dry, and the art is a bit sloppy, but overall It has a unique story line, which makes it pretty good. Just a little, over the top 'WTF is going on?' type deal though. (Wolf Human Science experiment hybrid o.0 )

QD keep it up, you too Immy I love both your web comics



EDIT:

Also ash, lay off ffs

EDIT EDIT:

Holy shet, this thread is old


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 13, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> Well I don't care really that much, people are entitled to think and say what they want. I'm not made of stone, though, obviously stinging comments... sting.



I've read your comic and managed to get up to speed with the story line pretty fast. I like it very much! Now that I think about it, I haven't read anything this good since Peanuts and Calvin & Hobbes. Keep it up!


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 13, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> God, even his banners fail.
> 
> http://ox.furaffinity.net/img/2bdcddc3adb19a09e4d4421d0bb6f309.gif
> 
> This animated GIF takes 17 seconds to get to the fucking point.  I TIMED IT.  Banner advertisements are not like TV commercials, you don't have their attention for 30 seconds to give them the jist.  You have a single image which might be passed rapidly as they navigate the site, you need to get their attention at first glance.  Ugh.


What the hell is your problem? We get it, you don't like Furthia High; you've made your point about a million times already in multiple threads. Stop trolling the shit out of QD and his work.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> but overall It has a unique story line, which makes it pretty good.


Unique?  It's a Furries-in-School Comic.  The only differing point they have is a huma- oh wait, it's not even a true-human but a temporary one to be made Furry in later comics.

((EDIT:  Or, specifically, a Fox Furry made into a Human that tried to turn back into a Fox Furry))

It's not unique.  Unfortunately, unique is a dying breed of comic no matter what fandom.

And really, Ashley is free to give his critique of the comic.  It's relevant to the topic (he _is_ talking about Furthia High), he is bringing up points (valid ones, no less) and not just rambling, etc.  Also, want to have some fun?  Pretend this is a thread on Twilight, and Ashley's doing the exact same thing for it.  How many of you would be cheering him on for the critique?


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2009)

D-Fox said:


> FH, is one of the best comics I ever readed, love the escence of it, love the style of the draws......I love the chapter were Campy kisses Conn.......sooo sexy, and I love that sexy rabbit :3
> 
> PD: It's not a xxx story...but I think there should be a little more kisses/hugs/cuddling :3
> PPD: Oh...and quetza.....don't listen to that idiots.....there are some of them that can't make a constructive critic...and they talk about writing?...just stick with your fans men....*hug hug hug*





D-Fox said:


> Whats your f..ng problem?, if you don't like it ('couse your obiously jelous), go anywere else to play something.....
> And I found his comic becouse of his banner.....so....I don't think I'm the onlyone...



Hooooooooly shit.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Hooooooooly shit.



Someone had to say it, haha.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 13, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Someone had to say it, haha.


 
I was gonna but then I realized Argentina was listed as his location and English likely wasn't his first language.

Though that limited comprehension and issues in translation also likely played a key role in him not realizing how terrible the story was.


----------



## D-Fox (Aug 13, 2009)

OMG....you guys are just.... what a fkg disgrace to the fandom.....I'm over w/this...


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2009)

D-Fox said:


> OMG....you guys are just.... *what a fkg disgrace to the fandom*.....*I'm over w/this*...



*1*. ahahahahaa
*2*. \o/


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> ((EDIT:  Or, specifically, a Fox Furry made into a Human that tried to turn back into a Fox Furry))



He didn't TRY to turn back into a fox furry, his fox side just tried to take over. But the human side rejected it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> *1*. ahahahahaa
> *2*. \o/



Hahaha! Yes. You've done it.


----------



## D-Fox (Aug 13, 2009)

You're such a bad boys....oh my....I said that, 'couse I think that the furries are pll that in someway try to make things better....at least try to change some flaws, and stupid actitudes of the humans.....and then I see you...all "badass" and disturbing ppl just becouse you are bored....
and if you think my englih is too bad.....I'd love to see your spanish...


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2009)

D-Fox said:


> You're such a bad boys....oh my....I said that, 'couse I think that the furries are pll that in someway try to make things better....at least try to change some flaws, and *stupid actitudes of the humans*.....and then I see you...all "badass" and disturbing ppl just becouse you are bored....
> and if you think my englih is too bad.....I'd love to see your spanish...



Trying too hard. Please to be getting a new schtick.

\Yay ignore list.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2009)

Read a few, got bored.

I'd give it a shrug out of 5.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm afraid to say i like it know considering that d-fox is throwing a wobbler.


----------



## TDK (Aug 15, 2009)

It's a decent comic for the most part, but having to "reboot" because of a sucky story... sucks. You should get it right the first time or even finish what you started, but never hit the rewind button in the middle of a story.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 15, 2009)

In retrospect, the character Kale has survived enough incidents, he should really have some sort of physical handicap by now...

List of incidents:
-Get the shit beat out of him
-Fall down a set of stairs
-Hit by a car


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry. I think your comic is pretty crappy. I read all of it, too. It's very unoriginal and not unique at all. Even with this, you at least could try to emphasize more on humor. Right now it's trapped in a limbo of being funny and serious at the same time. The only thing the comic's plot is set up for is a humorous plot. Maybe you should try making a new comic instead of remaking the crappy one. I'm sure you could do better than this.


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2009)

Eh, gave it a spin, not for me. Not as _terrible_ as people are making it out to be though.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Sorry. I think your comic is pretty crappy. I read all of it, too. It's very unoriginal and not unique at all. Even with this, you at least could try to emphasize more on humor. Right now it's trapped in a limbo of being funny and serious at the same time. The only thing the comic's plot is set up for is a humorous plot. Maybe you should try making a new comic instead of remaking the crappy one. I'm sure you could do better than this.



I just love people with the "*I* hate your comic, therefore you must go do draw something else that *I* will like!" attitude. If you don't like it, good for you, but don't expect the artist to do what you want. Furthia High is a love-it-or-hate-it comic. Some people love it, some hate it. If you don't like it, go find something else to read.


----------



## Corto (Aug 16, 2009)

D-Fox said:


> You're such a bad boys....oh my....I said that, 'couse I think that the furries are pll that in someway try to make things better....at least try to change some flaws, and stupid actitudes of the humans.....and then I see you...all "badass" and disturbing ppl just becouse you are bored....



Hey, D, shut up and listen:
No one is "playing the badass". The only one here posting stupid comments is you.


D-Fox said:


> OMG....you guys are just.... what a fkg disgrace to the fandom.....I'm over w/this...


Ashley is giving constructive advice. The fact that he doesn't adore this comic is not a "fkg disgrace to the fandom".

Oh, and for everyone, shit like 


> PPD: Oh...and quetza.....don't listen to that idiots.....there are some of them that can't make a constructive critic...and they talk about writing?...just stick with your fans men....*hug hug hug*


and


> If you don't like it, go find something else to read.


is unnaceptable. If he's posting contructive criticism or even just stating his opinion without flaming the comic, then that's perfectly fine. People that yell "IF YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT READ IT" are usually either a failed artist that can't take criticism or a stupid fanboy that for some reason gets angry at other people having different opinions, and since Quetza already made it clear that he accepted criticism and comments that leaves you looking like stupid fanboys. 

Now carry on.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> is unnaceptable. If he's posting contructive criticism or even just stating his opinion without flaming the comic, then that's perfectly fine. People that yell "IF YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT READ IT" are usually either a failed artist that can't take criticism or a stupid fanboy that for some reason gets angry at other people having different opinions, and since Quetza already made it clear that he accepted criticism and comments that leaves you looking like stupid fanboys.
> 
> Now carry on.



How is "Maybe you should try making a new comic instead of remaking the crappy one" (his own words!) constructive criticism or stating opinion without flaming the comic? Seriously, if one doesn't the comic, then don't read it, and go find something better to do with your time. Whining about "how crappy" the comic is isn't going to make the artist kiss the whiner's butt and change the artist's way. The artist himself has said he could care less what the haters think.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 17, 2009)

D-Fox said:


> You're such a bad boys....oh my....I said that, 'couse I think that the furries are pll that in someway try to make things better....at least try to change some flaws, and stupid actitudes of the humans.....and then I see you...all "badass" and disturbing ppl just becouse you are bored....
> and if you think my englih is too bad.....I'd love to see your spanish...



Stop abusing the ellipsis. If you can't use it properly in a statement, don't use them at all.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> How is "Maybe you should try making a new comic instead of remaking the crappy one" (his own words!) constructive criticism or stating opinion without flaming the comic? Seriously, if one doesn't the comic, then don't read it, and go find something better to do with your time. Whining about "how crappy" the comic is isn't going to make the artist kiss the whiner's butt and change the artist's way. The artist himself has said he could care less what the haters think.


 
Why is it okay to completly suck at an artists cock if you like them, worshipping them, telling them how great they are, but if you don't like their work or even find it to be horribly flawed, you're some evil asshole for stating so?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why is it okay to completly suck at an artists cock if you like them, worshipping them, telling them how great they are, but if you don't like their work or even find it to be horribly flawed, you're some evil asshole for stating so?



Because no one is getting pleasure from doing it except you


----------



## Fluory (Aug 17, 2009)

I read all of both Furthia High and Concessions. They were both awful. Bad plotting, pacing, and horrible jokes. The art is sub-par as well. I really don't understand why people like these comics so much, they suck. I've got a load of "constructive criticism" for both of them.

But Furthia High, in particular, is worse. The art is pretty bad. The story is generic and very boring, as well as unoriginal. The characters are very generic as well; the deepest the author goes to try and give the characters different traits is to.. ugh, I don't know how to explain it without getting into TVTropes terminology. But an example of this would be how the only thing really consant in stalker guy's personality is that he's a stalker and worships one of the characters, and the one guy's father is a huge fruit and is always doing fruity things, and that druggie bunny is always out of it for some unexplained reason - and that's as deep as their personalities go for the most part. Unrealistic reactions from the characters. The jokes are incredibly corny. 

Why doesn't anyone ever write a story about characters who weren't made fun of in high school.

Well anyway - no offense to the author. You seem like a nice guy.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone who makes a comic was a person who was made fun of in high school.  We don't know the other perspective.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 17, 2009)

Fluory said:


> I don't know how to explain it without getting into TVTropes terminology.



You like TV Tropes, too? Awesome.

On Topic: I actually read through most of the comic, it's just like every other furry webcomic out there to me. For some reason I can't find a furry comic that I actually like. They either have terrible art, terrible jokes or a completely uninteresting story. 



Tanzenlicht said:


> Anyone who makes a comic was a person who was made fun of in high school. We don't know the other perspective.



This is true.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> You like TV Tropes, too? Awesome.



I hhhhhhhhate TVTropes. Everytime I click to that site, bam. Three hours gone.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> I hhhhhhhhate TVTropes. Everytime I click to that site, bam. Three hours gone.



Yeah, TV Tropes Will Ruin Your Life.  _Go on._.. _Click it_...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why is it okay to completly suck at an artists cock if you like them, worshipping them, telling them how great they are, but if you don't like their work or even find it to be horribly flawed, you're some evil asshole for stating so?



You know what I do when I come across a comic I don't like? I stop reading it, and ignore it, and go on with my life. I don't run to some other site, and gush about "how awful this comic is!". The comic losing one reader isn't going to cause the artist to stop doing the comic. If other people like the comic, good for them. Let them enjoy it. But whining/complaining about the artist not drawing the way YOU want them to isn't going to get you much support, nor is it going to get the artist to change.


----------



## kylr23 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fh And Concessions both have some issues but you know...I dont really care for that persoanlly as long as the author enjoys drawing it and sharing it with others. That sorta is the point of web comics Ive seen worse like the Bt spin off *that place which I wont mention at all*(which I beleave is a dead one and BT it self in its own way isnt that good. Just 'plot wise', there are worse stuff out there. 

The comic is what it is, if the authors enojy there work then good. Let them share it in peace maybe a few pointers but yeah. I mean look back at Datarom I think thats Quaza earlyer work. 

It is what it is. Thats all.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 17, 2009)

The ironic thing is that harsh criticism like Ashley's review generally gets the work in question more publicity than if they hadn't have said anything, because people are always curious about things that are apparently controversial.  Bad publicity is still publicity, after all.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 18, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> The ironic thing is that harsh criticism like Ashley's review generally gets the work in question more publicity than if they hadn't have said anything, because people are always curious about things that are apparently controversial. Bad publicity is still publicity, after all.


 
SECRET PLAN REVEALED. :O


----------



## D-Fox (Aug 18, 2009)

Corto said:


> Hey, D, shut up and listen:
> No one is "playing the badass". The only one here posting stupid comments is you.
> 
> Ashley is giving constructive advice. The fact that he doesn't adore this comic is not a "fkg disgrace to the fandom".


I'am listening, but I don't hear to anything smart....and if you read a little more, you'll see why I said what I said....I'm not angry at them 'couse they don't like it....I'm mad 'couse you act like children...you don't like it....you said why....IT'S FUCKING OK! WE KNOW YOU DON'T LIKE IT.....NOW STOP!


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2009)

D-Fox said:


> I'm mad 'couse you act like children.





D-Fox said:


> you don't like it....you said why....IT'S FUCKING OK! WE KNOW YOU DON'T LIKE IT.....NOW STOP!



:V


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> SECRET PLAN REVEALED. :O


I just knew it!  In reality, it's your absolute favorite webcomic!
;-)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 18, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I just knew it! In reality, it's your absolute favorite webcomic!
> ;-)


 
No but I do get paid for drawing attention to it. :V


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 19, 2009)

Furthia High isn't that bad, it is funny, interesting, and cute. Seems to fit my interests pretty well


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 19, 2009)

Read it a while ago, keep up on it now and then.

It's a nice little home-made comic. It's not professional, but it's got work put into it. It's one of those comics that in it's first few years is "interesting", but when it hits year 6 or 7, if it makes it that far, it's one of the best-known comics out there. Really, it's got no glaring flaws. Just needs stronger art, stronger story, just an overall bump up to professionalism-like status so to say, and it would do great.


----------



## Corto (Aug 19, 2009)

Fluory said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever write a story about characters who weren't made fun of in high school.


I can actually defend that. There's two points to it:
1- Authors normally want characters the readers can relate to and, well, for the most part the "popular guys" in school don't like comics, especially furry ones. Just a blatant generalization on my part, but whatever.
2- Readers like to root for the underdogs, the lil' guy with problems that he must overcome. Reading a comic or making a movie or whatever about a guy that's popular, has money, lots of friends, etc just wouldn't be interesting unless you were to go the extra mile and make him a complete fuckup in his personal life (like he's popular at school but his mother is dead and his dad is a war veteran that likes to hit his son or something like that) or if you make a porno where character development just isn't important.


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 19, 2009)

Fluory said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever write a story about characters who aren't stereotypical furries?


fix'd.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 19, 2009)

SammyFox said:


> fix'd.


 
Don't forget ripping off X-Men.  Furries LOVE to do that when humans live with furries.


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Don't forget ripping off X-Men.  Furries LOVE to do that when humans live with furries.


don't forget the porn, the angst and the failed attempts at humor!


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you for this thread, as I now know that this comic is complete shit and I will never waste time reading it.

I mean some of the plot points I've picked up from this thread are just.... what...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Thank you for this thread, as I now know that this comic is complete shit and I will never waste time reading it.
> 
> I mean some of the plot points I've picked up from this thread are just.... what...



Don't believe everything you read on the internet. Try it for yourself, and make your own opinion.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2009)

SammyFox said:


> don't forget the porn



...

The porn?

Oh dear God, don't tell me someone rule 34'd Furthia high. I would be devastated!



SammyFox said:


> and the failed attempts at humor!



I actually like the comic's humor. The humor in the comic is something I can relate to.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 21, 2009)

No porn in FH that I've seen.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No porn in FH that I've seen.



Good. I want cocks/Vags/Boobs out of my favorite web comics, thank you very much.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 22, 2009)

that comic

is terrible ;_;


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> ...
> 
> The porn?
> 
> ...


Actually, yes. The comic's main site has a section for fanart, in which there is a section for adult fanart. _Everything_ gets rule 34'd, with no exceptions, it seems. ;_;


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 22, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> in which there is a section for adult fanart. _Everything_ gets rule 34'd, with no exceptions, it seems. ;_;



Oh Jesus, it is terrible D:

I am never going to click the link fearing that I will see Ashley/Kale sex, or worse D:

Fuck you rule 34, Fuck you.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I am never going to click the link fearing that I will see Ashley/Kale sex, or worse D:


Well there are 10 pictures there, and 9 of them are gay. The one that's not gay is one of Gus/Ashley, and... Jesus Motherf**king Christ, my eyes! Scratch that, that one's gay too.

You have no idea. This stuff *cannot* be unseen. x_x


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 22, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well there are 10 pictures there, and 9 of them are gay. The one that's not gay is one of Gus/Ashley, and... Jesus Motherf**king Christ, my eyes! Scratch that, that one's gay too.
> 
> You have no idea. This stuff *cannot* be unseen. x_x



That's why it's in a SEPARATE area, so you don't HAVE to go in that part of the site.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That's why it's in a SEPARATE area, so you don't HAVE to go in that part of the site.


True, but there's no ignoring the fact that it's there. :/


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 22, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well there are 10 pictures there, and 9 of them are gay. The one that's not gay is one of Gus/Ashley, and... Jesus Motherf**king Christ, my eyes! Scratch that, that one's gay too.
> 
> You have no idea. This stuff *cannot* be unseen. x_x



Thanks for warning me


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 22, 2009)

With all things considered, I like this comic  Funny and memorable jokes, a rare joke fail, pretty good art, and a friendly author 

Hey guys, Almost forgot to say but could instead of saying this comic is crap could you say I think this comic is crap? Just because you think it's shit it does not mean that everyone agrees with you .


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 22, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> With all things considered, I like this comic  Funny and memorable jokes, a rare joke fail, pretty good art, and a friendly author
> 
> Hey guys, Almost forgot to say but could instead of saying this comic is crap could you say I think this comic is crap? Just because you think it's shit it does not mean that everyone agrees with you .



Of course not. Nobody is allowed to have their own opinion if it's different than what everyone else thinks.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Aug 27, 2009)

Didn't think this thread would have activity in it again. And I'm surprised at the number of banned people in this thread (though probably not because of this thread).

So, um, yeah. Y'know why harsh critics tend to get attacked by roving fanboys? Cause when someone critiques something you reeeeally like, you tend to attack them for it because they take it personally. It's very much like a religious mindset, where if someone attacks your beliefs or someone else with your beliefs, you'll rise to their defense because you're defending a "friend" from somebody swearing at them and calling them an idiot. Y'know how uppity Scientologists get when you point out they're a cult or something.

Not that I'm comparing my comic to a religion (though Furthia High IS gonna be bigger than Raptor-Jesus), but that's the kind of mindset that goes on. It might not happen if people were nice about their critiques (instead of, y'know, swearing and declaring things simply fecal matter), but y'can't expect people to do that. Have you ever honestly nicely critiqued anything you hated amongst your friends? Or did you get really irritable and bash it constantly? If you did the first, the other people probably called you stupid and started doing the second thing.

So, really, yeah, it bugs me when people are like "it's shit 8B", but... y'know, entitled to their opinion. If they don't like it and have the urge to make it known, well, you go on doing that... though, really, complaining about the ad banner being too _long_ on a site where it doesn't just reboot your ad banner every time it loads (as in, it could very well start in the middle or the logo at the end when it loads) is a very silly straw to grasp at.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 27, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> So, really, yeah, it bugs me when people are like "it's shit 8B", but... y'know, entitled to their opinion. If they don't like it and have the urge to make it known, well, you go on doing that... though, really, complaining about the ad banner being too _long_ on a site where it doesn't just reboot your ad banner every time it loads (as in, it could very well start in the middle or the logo at the end when it loads) is a very silly straw to grasp at.



That's just it, they CAN'T give any good reasons as to why they hate it (beyond the cliched "stale storylines, shallow characters, *insert cliched weak 'reason' here*). And of course, they hate when people don't agree. They're the type of people that when they want your opinion, they give it to you.


----------



## Corto (Aug 27, 2009)

Saying "weak storytelling", "bad art", etc is giving a reason! Not everyone is gonna say "Man, the proportion on Kale's left arm is wrong by 17 inches on panel four of strip number 6".


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 27, 2009)

Corto said:


> Saying "weak storytelling", "bad art", etc is giving a reason! Not everyone is gonna say "Man, the proportion on Kale's left arm is wrong by 17 inches on panel four of strip number 6".



No, saying "weak storytelling", "bad art", is an OPINION, and fairly weak ones when they don't go into detail as to why they think that. I don't mean they have to nitpick, but come on. FH isn't as bad as some comics I've seen (ever read Furfire? Forty-some year old woman (met her on Second Life, and she's a real bitch) that draws like a five-year-old, only MUCH worse. I mean, the humans in there (including a "Ghostbuster" that's an obvious ripoff of Peter Venkman) are poorly drawn, and the furs are even worse.)

Example of a page of Furfire:
http://www.furfire.org/d/fur/prologue2.html

Compared to this, FH is the Mona Lisa...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 27, 2009)

Ashley gave some good reasons, but they were all hidden amongst the 'this is shit' and 'it's terrible' and other comments like that, so they were hard to find.  But Ashley has no tact, so it's to be expected.  With people like him, you wade through the muck until you find the substance.
But honestly, Ty, your unrelenting defense of the comic is just as bad as Ashley's unrelenting criticism.  It's just coming from the other side of the fence.  I haven't seen you make any concessions about any valid points that were brought up against the comic: you've just been arguing this whole time that if people have something negative to say that they should just shut up and go away.  That is also a very hard-headed position.  The comic isn't perfect: I hope you can admit that.  Ashley could be a little less douche-y in presenting his opinion, yes, but it's not like he put zero thought into it.  You just want to believe that because you happen to be a fan.

Anyway, I read a little farther in the comic because I was bored, and... well, it's okay.  I mean, that's about all I can say about it.  The characters are pretty one-dimensional, but they start to get less so as it goes on.  The humor is okay sometimes, falls flat other times.  I can't really comment on plot, since I stopped reading once it actually started to get some (I think there really needs to be more of a transition between the funny and the serious; one minute we're joking about the cat's eating habits, and then suddenly Kale passes out on a bench outside and gets an exposition-heavy vision in his dreams... not done particularly well, that).  The artwork gets the point across.
Mostly it just suffers from the usual things novice writing suffers from, that being stuff like pacing, character development, lack of subtlety, etc.  In any case, I don't think it's quite the heap of garbage that people are making it out to be.  But it's certainly not a gem.  I doubt I'll continue reading (because honestly? nothing so far has made me care to).
That's my opinion.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 27, 2009)

I haven't made any concessions, because I fail to see what they're whining about. It's like I said, if you hate the comic, move on and let it go. Seriously, reading the comic, then running to another site and bitch about how "bad" the comic is isn't going to do SQUAT. Let it go and move on with your life.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 27, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I haven't made any concessions, because I fail to see what they're whining about. It's like I said, if you hate the comic, move on and let it go. Seriously, reading the comic, then running to another site and bitch about how "bad" the comic is isn't going to do SQUAT. Let it go and move on with your life.



I sort of agree...

If someone goes and reads it, doesn't like it, and comments, I'm fine with that :3 But if someone posts over and over, saying it's crap, and/or saying someone is wrong or calling them stupid I get a bit pissed. Seriously, if one doesn't like it, why go out of your way to try and bash it senseless? And I'm not the biggest fan for those posts that pretty much mean

"This comic is shit and I'm not telling you why"

I'm a damn curious person sometimes, and those type of posts tick me off. Why, dammit, why?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 27, 2009)

Ty, your fursona ought to be a mule.



			
				Miles_Rose said:
			
		

> Seriously, if one doesn't like it, why go out of your way to try and bash it senseless?


Because you think it's crap and you want people to know, and many people find your opinion is true to theirs, and thus think your review is entertaining.  It's the internet, it's society, it's planet Earth.
People are mean, life is unfair, and Santa Claus doesn't exist.  Now that you've grown up, stand back and ask yourself: Jeez, why are we whining about this so hard while QuetzaDrake, the creator of the comic in question, is not?


----------



## Aden (Aug 27, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Because you think it's crap and you want people to know, and many people find your opinion is true to theirs, and thus think your review is entertaining.  It's the internet, it's society, it's planet Earth.
> People are mean, life is unfair, and Santa Claus doesn't exist.  Now that you've grown up, stand back and ask yourself: Jeez, why are we whining about this so hard while QuetzaDrake, the creator of the comic in question, is not?



That, and the fact that the comic's creator is here. If he was blind to the major criticisms people had with the comic, there would be no direction that he could focus on improving. Tough love, in a way.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 27, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ty, your fursona ought to be a mule.



What's that supposed to mean?



M. Le Renard said:


> People are mean, life is unfair, and Santa Claus doesn't exist.  Now that you've grown up, stand back and ask yourself: Jeez, why are we whining about this so hard while QuetzaDrake, the creator of the comic in question, is not?



He's already stated that he doesn't care what the whiners/bashers think, iirc.


----------



## Corto (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's what he said. If Quetza doesn't mind his comic being critiziced, neither should you.

Anyway, everyone, keep the personal insults to a minimum (which is, none at all). Try to keep the thread about the comic itself and not about why having opinions is a good or bad idea. A serious discussion on that topic would fit perfectly on R&R or OT, but I don't want this thread to be derailed.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 27, 2009)

Corto said:
			
		

> Anyway, everyone, keep the personal insults to a minimum (which is, none at all).


Terribly sorry.  Though I didn't mean 'stubborn' in this case as an insult so much as a bemused observation.


----------



## Corto (Aug 28, 2009)

Dully noted. I'm sure everyone involved is mature enough not to escalate this into actual name-calling but I just want to cover my ass should I need to step in later.


----------



## Rehka (Aug 28, 2009)

I hate the ads

I really HATE the ads.

The comic art is ok, not great but not really crappy.

and for some reason , the fact that every *slurp* and*chew* needs to have attention brought to it is irritating... its part of what I dislike about the adds.

I'm interested in the parts of the comic people have brought up (if only to see how bad they are) but I'm finding reading through what is reading like quite a lot of space filler quite tedious.

Sorry...

opinion ="meh"


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 28, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> He's already stated that he doesn't care what the whiners/bashers think, iirc.



Typical and a sign of a stagnate artist.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 28, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Typical and a sign of a stagnate artist.



No, it's called "learning that you can't please everyone all the time". He knows there's going to be people that hate the comic for no good reason, so he doesn't care what they think. Or care what people that don't bother to actually say why they hate the comic think.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

I think QuetzaDrake is a pretty cool guy.  Eh knows people hate the comic for no good reason and doesnt afraid of anything!


----------



## webkilla (Aug 28, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No, it's called "learning that you can't please everyone all the time". He knows there's going to be people that hate the comic for no good reason, so he doesn't care what they think. Or care what people that don't bother to actually say why they hate the comic think.



i have to agree here - even if just on principle

you cannot cater to all aspects of all your fans, even if you only have two - then you can only please one 100% at a time


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Aug 29, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Typical and a sign of a stagnate artist.



It's not that I don't care if somebody has a problem or has legitimate criticism or something. It's that if I give any sort of outrageous reaction, people are going to take it as fuel for future mocking/bashing.

Either extreme of the spectrum, accepting the criticisms as pure fact or denying them completely, will result in further baseless mocking, like "Hah, he admits his comic is pure shit!" or "Are you blind? Your comic is utter shit and you think it's great??" I'm not gonna convince anybody of anything by defending myself loudly, and I certainly won't win anything by caving into the crass insults... If I don't really give a reaction beyond "Alright, I hear ya guys, you don't like the comic. That's cool with me and your actual criticisms are duly noted," well, I'm not gonna come out without a lot of very bad injuries basically (speaking from experience). So I've chosen to just quietly sit here and nod my head politely as I listen. n.n

That being said, Ty, you gotta stop defending me so crazily, it's not helping all that much. I appreciate the effort and I like that you stand up for something you enjoy that people are bashing, but yelling at them to stop won't really make them stop and just makes things worse. And to everyone else, I appreciate the comments, as "meh" and "it's okay" are certainly a step above "total shit". n_n; And finally...



Rehka said:


> I hate the ads
> 
> I really HATE the ads.



I didn't even ask for that to be put back up honestly... and I didn't pay anything new, so I dunno why they've been running it. And at least it isn't the famous leaderboard that everyone hates and makes fun of. ._.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> That being said, Ty, you gotta stop defending me so crazily



Whatever. Guess I won't bother trying to defend your comic anymore, since you obviously don't need it.


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> It's not that I don't care if somebody has a problem or has legitimate criticism or something. It's that if I give any sort of outrageous reaction, people are going to take it as fuel for future mocking/bashing.
> 
> Either extreme of the spectrum, accepting the criticisms as pure fact or denying them completely, will result in further baseless mocking, like "Hah, he admits his comic is pure shit!" or "Are you blind? Your comic is utter shit and you think it's great??" I'm not gonna convince anybody of anything by defending myself loudly, and I certainly won't win anything by caving into the crass insults... If I don't really give a reaction beyond "Alright, I hear ya guys, you don't like the comic. That's cool with me and your actual criticisms are duly noted," well, I'm not gonna come out without a lot of very bad injuries basically (speaking from experience). So I've chosen to just quietly sit here and nod my head politely as I listen. n.n
> 
> That being said, Ty, you gotta stop defending me so crazily, it's not helping all that much. I appreciate the effort and I like that you stand up for something you enjoy that people are bashing, but yelling at them to stop won't really make them stop and just makes things worse. And to everyone else, I appreciate the comments, as "meh" and "it's okay" are certainly a step above "total shit".



If I didn't have things to finish, I'd start reading again just because of this post.


----------



## Corto (Aug 29, 2009)

Quetza, you sly bastard, stop being so nice so I can mock you!


----------



## Rehka (Aug 29, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> I didn't even ask for that to be put back up honestly... and I didn't pay anything new, so I dunno why they've been running it. And at least it isn't the famous leaderboard that everyone hates and makes fun of. ._.




Crazy beans.

i dunno its just some kind of 'mental tic' if you will that i guess i have, i just find *chew* and *slurp* and other such noises irritating to read... especially when they're being flashed over and over -.-;

I did find the comic at least a little interesting, i might have another try at it later on... maybe my brain just got tainted against it from negative comments


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, you seem to be a really nice guy. I think I'll read through again and try and get up to date.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty good fanfic, started reading yesterday and now Im waitin till tomorrow xD


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Aug 31, 2009)

Rehka said:


> Crazy beans.
> 
> i dunno its just some kind of 'mental tic' if you will that i guess i have, i just find *chew* and *slurp* and other such noises irritating to read... especially when they're being flashed over and over -.-;
> 
> I did find the comic at least a little interesting, i might have another try at it later on... maybe my brain just got tainted against it from negative comments



It's standard comic protocol, onomatopoeias and such. I guess it's kind of campy (hah) to put them in nowadays, especially in a non-action-oriented comic, but it's to drive the point further and make it a lot more obvious what a person's doing. So you're probably like "Okay, yes, for the fiftieth time I can see he's fucking chewing, I don't need to read it, too."


----------



## Corto (Aug 31, 2009)

Onomatopeias are normally used as sound effects in stuff such as gunfire or explosions when the sound is very loud, or when what the character's doing is not very clear in the image itself. Putting "CHEW CHEW" (which is not even an onomatopeia, putting something like "grug grug" which is the actually sound you make when you chew would be) three times when it's obvious the character's eating the pizza and not stuffing it up his nose or whatever it's kinda annoying, like you're assuming your readers are too stupid to notice that, yes, the fox is holding an open pizza box, he said he was hungry, and now he's making chewing motions with an already chewed piece of pizza on his hand. Oh gee weez, I wonder what he's doing.

Another suitable time to use onomatopeias is when you bring attention to the sound because it's gonna have some kind of effect (like, if in the next panel someone jumped through the window and yelled "hey you fuck, I'm trying to watch TV but you're too noisy!"). Right now, I think you're overdoing it. 

Just a friendly critic.


----------



## Mr. Morris (Sep 12, 2009)

*AAAGHH!!!* I look JUST like bruce... well maybe just a _bit_ cooler... bigger... and sexier... . . .   .   .   .    .    .    .     .     .     ._heh..._


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr. Morris said:


> *AAAGHH!!!* I look JUST like bruce... well maybe just a _bit_ cooler... bigger... and sexier... . . .   .   .   .    .    .    .     .     .     ._heh..._



Humble too!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 13, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> But Ashley has no tact, so it's to be expected.


 
*curtsies*


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Furries People get too up tight about what other people think., especially when it's from their own fandom At least you don't seem to have a case of Unwarranted Self-Importance where you think you're the shit but you're really not.



Fixed.


----------



## Corto (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr. Morris said:


> *AAAGHH!!!* I look JUST like bruce... well maybe just a _bit_ cooler... bigger... and sexier... . . .   .   .   .    .    .    .     .     .     ._heh..._


So you're ugly, fat, and friendless (except for the reject boy that has no choice)?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 13, 2009)

Corto said:


> So you're ugly, fat, and friendless (except for the reject boy that has no choice)?


 
Maybe his body is just with bright red body hair?


----------



## huskypupy (Sep 17, 2009)

i love furthia high! Quetzadrake is a really great writer and artist. you should search up his work


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Sep 18, 2009)

I had some doubts when I first laid eyes on this particular comic, but it ended up being so cute and charming I totally got into it. Love it, always happy to see a new strip come out. I didn't get much out of the seriousness of the human / fox story arc, but other than that it's a lovely comic. Totally recommendable. ^^


----------



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a couple of problems with this comic...
First of all, on like, the second page, when Kale first walks in, and everyone is staring at him. They state how 'furless' he is, how unnatural that is, all the while, with a pig in the background! Pigs have less hair than humans, so that mistake really annoyed me (you could, however, play it cool and say that the pig symbolizes people's hypocriticism).
Secondly, there was already a cartoon similar to this out on cartoon network. 'My Gym Partner's a Spider Monkey,' I THINK. I didn't really like it, so didn't watch it much, and name might be slightly different with the verbs, contractions, etc. Don't remember when this show cam out, but I'm pretty sure it was 2006 or before.
I think the are is crappy compared to what I'm used to looking at, but when I compare it to my own (lack thereof), I say, 'Awesome job, man.'


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 19, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Secondly, there was already a cartoon similar to this out on cartoon network. 'My Gym Partner's a Spider Monkey,' I THINK. I didn't really like it, so didn't watch it much, and name might be slightly different with the verbs, contractions, etc. Don't remember when this show cam out, but I'm pretty sure it was 2006 or before.
> I think the are is crappy compared to what I'm used to looking at, but when I compare it to my own (lack thereof), I say, 'Awesome job, man.'



The difference between FH and My Gym Partner is that in My Gym Partner, humans are still around, and the students at Darwin Middle School (I think that's what the school is called), are just there to learn to be zoo animals. The show premise was that Adam Lyon's last name was misspelled as "Lion" so in a glitch he got transferred.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 19, 2009)

i just read the whole comic up till yesterday rite now because of this post hehe


----------



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

Heh heh. Just finished the whole thing  . At the beginning, the art was really crappy, but as it progresses, not only does the art get better, but it grows on me, as well  . I love the plot that is unfolding, and am annoyed only that it's not all finished for me to read right now  .


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

The art isn't great, but it's decent.  The story and plot aren't great, but they're enjoyable.

It's one of my favorite webcomics, but it's just a bit iffy, overall.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 19, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh. Just finished the whole thing  . At the beginning, the art was really crappy, but as it progresses, not only does the art get better, but it grows on me, as well  . I love the plot that is unfolding, and am annoyed only that it's not all finished for me to read right now  .



Actually, this version is the "new" version. There is an older version of FH that was scrapped partway. It's not available for viewing on the site though, sorry to say.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Actually, this version is the "new" version. There is an older version of FH that was scrapped partway. It's not available for viewing on the site though, sorry to say.


Just look up Furthia High Old Canon on google and presto.
I liked the old one.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Just look up Furthia High Old Canon on google and presto.
> I liked the old one.



It only links to the current version. 

Edit: never mind, found it.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Sep 24, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Secondly, there was already a cartoon similar to this out on cartoon network. 'My Gym Partner's a Spider Monkey,' I THINK. I didn't really like it, so didn't watch it much, and name might be slightly different with the verbs, contractions, etc. Don't remember when this show cam out, but I'm pretty sure it was 2006 or before.



The pilot for My Gym Partner's a Monkey first showed in December of 2005.

The old canon of FH began in June of 2005.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 25, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> The pilot for My Gym Partner's a Monkey first showed in December of 2005.
> 
> The old canon of FH began in June of 2005.


Not to mention that the television show revolved around the behavior of the animals and classes, such as "hibernation".  Seems your comic doesn't tend to play on the joke that they're animals in the same way.


----------



## Riptor (Sep 30, 2009)

Feh. Honestly, nobody should be afraid to give their criticism on something, as long as it's valid, and not actually going after the creator. (unless they're a TOTAL asshole, with QuetzaDrake doesn't seem to be) I don't really care about the comic in one way or the other, didn't look that great to me, I'm just a firm believer in free criticism. 

It's a hell of a lot better than Ctrl-Alt-Delete, to be fair, guys.


----------



## Mr. Morris (Oct 1, 2009)

It's funny. Hey, just a suggestion. Make Bruce fall in love _or _make his dad accidentaly fall in love with a herm.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Morris said:


> It's funny. Hey, just a suggestion. Make Bruce fall in love _or _make his dad accidentaly fall in love with a herm.



No....just no.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No....just no.


^


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Morris said:


> It's funny. Hey, just a suggestion. Make Bruce fall in love _or _make his dad accidentaly fall in love with a herm.



Uhm.

UHHHMMMM


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 1, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Secondly, there was already a cartoon similar to this out on cartoon network. 'My Gym Partner's a Spider Monkey,' I THINK. I didn't really like it, so didn't watch it much, and name might be slightly different with the verbs, contractions, etc. Don't remember when this show cam out, but I'm pretty sure it was 2006 or before.


Yeah, I had noticed that similarity ages ago; I just kept forgetting to mention it... I wonder if the people who created that show ever read FH? Is 6 months enough time to get a cartoon on Cartoon Network going?


----------



## Zhael (Oct 1, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Yeah, I had noticed that similarity ages ago; I just kept forgetting to mention it... I wonder if the people who created that show ever read FH? Is 6 months enough time to get a cartoon on Cartoon Network going?


Watch a show on Cartoon Network.
The quality speaks for itself >_>


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 1, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Watch a show on Cartoon Network.
> The quality speaks for itself >_>


Well I was thinking it would take a while because of papers to be signed, agreements to be made, the idea to be approved by CN, etc... But I suppose you're right. >.>


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Plus a single cartoon episode takes 6+ months to create and edit.


----------



## Corto (Oct 2, 2009)

I could bet my soul that no cartoon executive has ever ripped-off FH, mostly because the idea of that happening would once and for all drive me to suicide or mass murder, probably both.

And also because it's a stupid idea.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Oct 2, 2009)

I believe people's assumptions are that since MGPaM and FH are similar in concept to an extent, that I ripped the cartoon off, not that the cartoon ripped me off. Most people just don't know that I came first, I guess.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 3, 2009)

And I thought this thing died? 

Anyway, ever heard of the Streisand Effect? Now this not the same deal, but you might end up having the same outcome. You are coming off as "well I came first, so therefore they ripped me off." Don't even imply in anyway. Unless you want to get trolled.


----------



## Corto (Oct 3, 2009)

I dont think Quetza ever implied that CN ripped him off (which isn't strange considering he seems to be a rational and likeable individual when you consider him as a separate entity from his comic which I hate). I was responding to Beta Link.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't say that I like Furthia High. Then again, I'm very picky about my webcomics, and there's very few I like. I can't deny though that FH has improved _drastically_ from when it first started. It's better than most I've seen, but it's just not for me.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 4, 2009)

I enjoy the comic quite a bit, particularly those focusing on Campy, though Bruce is hilarious!


----------



## WillowFux (Oct 10, 2010)

i liked this comic a lot, to bad they removed it


----------



## Aleu (Oct 10, 2010)

please stop necro-ing threads.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 10, 2010)

WillowFux said:


> i liked this comic a lot, to bad they removed it


 What are you talking about?


----------



## mapdark (Oct 17, 2010)

Looked at it for a few minuets then switched to doing something else. Not worth my time.

The name itself is a pretty big red flag to the quality you can expect .

The art is .. not exactly commercial level , I'll keep it at that..

The storyline is -- wait , err.. -- where IS the storyline? I couldn,t make sene of MOST of what happened in this thing!

Learn to draw anatomy !


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 18, 2010)

mapdark said:


> The storyline is -- wait , err.. -- where IS the storyline? I couldn,t make sene of MOST of what happened in this thing!


The storyline comes in a bit later. It's a bit... bizarre, really. I'm interested enough to see where exactly it winds up going. Yes, the art is a bit poorly done, especially early on. It get better, but still not up there with some other webcomics.

Overall, I view FH as passable.


----------



## Corto (Oct 18, 2010)

Man this thread reminds me that FH is a terrible comic but the author is such a nice dude about it I just can't hate it.

God dammit dude be horrible and bitch about critics so I can hate you!


----------



## mapdark (Oct 19, 2010)

Corto said:


> Man this thread reminds me that FH is a terrible comic but the author is such a nice dude about it I just can't hate it.
> 
> God dammit dude be horrible and bitch about critics so I can hate you!


 

But don't you understand , by beng absolutely fair and unbitchy critics , we ARE being horrible to you XD


----------



## Corto (Oct 19, 2010)

What?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 19, 2010)

It's a better waste of my time than anything my dumbass could come up with.


----------



## Corto (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know, pooping is a pretty good (and biologically necessary) way to spend time, no matter the intellect of your butt.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 22, 2010)

i started reading about half an hour ago, im on page 52 now. so far i think its a nice comic, has a few high school TV show cliches thrown in. (why do the nerdy kids always get dates???)
i have just 1 question. who the hell are kale's parents? if he is the only human, then who the hell are his parents, and why do they have a limo? or is there something im not getting?
woah, just got to 53, his parents are furry too? then why isnt kale? this is kinda confusing


----------



## Smelge (Oct 22, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> i started reading about half an hour ago, im on page 52 now. so far i think its a nice comic, has a few high school TV show cliches thrown in. (why do the nerdy kids always get dates???)
> i have just 1 question. who the hell are kale's parents? if he is the only human, then who the hell are his parents, and why do they have a limo? or is there something im not getting?
> woah, just got to 53, his parents are furry too? then why isnt kale? this is kinda confusing


 
Because it is terrible.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 22, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Because it is terrible.


No, it's because they're not Kale's biological parents. :/


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 23, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> No, it's because they're not Kale's biological parents. :/


ahhhh. it all makes sense now!


----------



## dorramide7 (Oct 25, 2010)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I've actually read all the strips of the comic's existence (even the old version that ran from 2005-2007) and continue to do so. For "Furthia High," it's an interesting concept of having there be only one human in existence in a furry world, even when the human is attending high school.


 I thought the concept was interesting, could be used to represent racism and tolerance and such. The comic itself, however, is utter crap. I hate the writing and think the art sucks. 

If you allow me to quote the worlds greatest philosopher, Plato: "This comic sucks".


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 25, 2010)

its a nice comic. i very much wish my high school was like that


----------



## Willow (Oct 25, 2010)

I think I read a page and a half of it and then left.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> ahhhh. it all makes sense now!


 
Actually no, no it doesn't.  And it never does.


----------



## Corto (Oct 25, 2010)

dorramide7 said:


> I thought the concept was interesting, could be used to represent racism and tolerance and such. The comic itself, however, is utter crap. I hate the writing and think the art sucks.
> 
> If you allow me to quote the worlds greatest philosopher, Plato: "This comic sucks".


That sounds like something an extremely sexy man would say as a reply to that same post.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> ahhhh. it all makes sense now!


No it  doesn't. You haven't gotten to the part where the shark is jumped, and  then the boat circles back around so the shark can be jumped again.



dorramide7 said:


> I thought the concept was interesting, could  be used to represent racism and tolerance and such. The comic itself,  however, is utter crap. I hate the writing and think the art  sucks.


Eh, it's been getting better lately.


----------



## mapdark (Oct 25, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> ahhhh. it all makes sense now!


 
It does?

To me , it never did and never will.


The writing is shitty for god's sake! What is it with this fandom and tolerating shitty writing?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 25, 2010)

mapdark said:


> The writing is shitty for god's sake! What is it with this fandom and tolerating shitty writing?


 
They're so madly in love with the basic premise and the central characters that they don't care.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2010)

Wasn't it confirmed in the story that the main character isn't a human, but a genetically altered furry made to look human?

So it's not just a tale wherein people were so careless with genetic modification that _they wiped out the entire human race via careless extensive procedure spam_, but they apparently _have for some time had the capability to alter people back, but decided "to hell with it"_?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wasn't it confirmed in the story that the main character isn't a human, but a genetically altered furry made to look human?
> 
> So it's not just a tale wherein people were so careless with genetic modification that _they wiped out the entire human race via careless extensive procedure spam_, but they apparently _have for some time had the capability to alter people back, but decided "to hell with it"_?


 
"Fuck, how do I explain away a single human amongst furries? I know! !!SCIENCE!!"


----------



## mapdark (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> "Fuck, how do I explain away a single human amongst furries? I know! !!SCIENCE!!"


 
the fail brand of science.


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wasn't it confirmed in the story that the main character isn't a human, but a genetically altered furry made to look human?
> 
> So it's not just a tale wherein people were so careless with genetic modification that _they wiped out the entire human race via careless extensive procedure spam_, but they apparently _have for some time had the capability to alter people back, but decided "to hell with it"_?


Not necessarily the case. It's possible that there were no humans originally, so the genetic modification on the main character was the first one.

I don't pretend this shit makes any sense. I was bored out of my damn skull one night and remembered someone I know saying the read FH, and decided what the hell, I might as well look through it. Needless to say, it didn't live up to other things he had recommended (Bear Nuts, Lackadaisy). I just feel too damn invested to give up on it. I really want to see just how convoluted shit gets.


----------



## xenales (Nov 4, 2010)

I only just started reading furthia high. So kale isn't really a human?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2010)

xenales said:


> I only just started reading furthia high. So kale isn't really a human?


 
No, he's an extraplanar being from the 2nd dimension


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 17, 2010)

Eh, people here are saying how shit the comic is without actually having read it. How sad.
Bhasically, in the very distant past from FH, everyone was human. Someone discovered a way to transfer in animal genes and turn people into furries, there was a big controversial war-type age (the "transition age"), and after that _everyone _was a furry.
As for Kale, it's not exactly specified what happened with him, but it's been pieced together that he's a fox subject to a test experiment to turn him back into a human, and apparently it's not going too well.

/rant


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll admit, I enjoy some parts of the comic. Mainly when it's not on that whole 'kale isn't a human' storyline, or when he's fighting that anthro thing from within. Quite frankly I find that storyline retarded, but when it's them hanging out at wherever doing whatever, I don't mind it.


----------



## Jude (Nov 17, 2010)

I just read the entire thing last night. I like the arcs not involving the main story. Everything about that plot just seems a little cliched. I like some of the stories involving Campy.

Overall, it's pretty good. I've never read another furry webcomic so I'd have nothing to compare it to, but yeah.


----------



## Corto (Nov 17, 2010)

PoisonUnagi said:


> Eh, people here are saying how shit the comic is without actually having read it. How sad.
> Bhasically, in the very distant past from FH, everyone was human. Someone discovered a way to transfer in animal genes and turn people into furries, there was a big controversial war-type age (the "transition age"), and after that _everyone _was a furry.
> As for Kale, it's not exactly specified what happened with him, but it's been pieced together that he's a fox subject to a test experiment to turn him back into a human, and apparently it's not going too well.
> 
> /rant


 
Oh no, I'm no hypocrite. I think the author is a pretty swell dude (from what I've seen) and I've read the comic (if only so I could criticize it without being a hypocrite) but I still think it's a horrible piece of shit.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 18, 2010)

PoisonUnagi said:


> Bhasically, in the very distant past from FH, everyone was human. Someone discovered a way to transfer in animal genes and turn people into furries, there was a big controversial war-type age (the "transition age"), and after that _everyone _was a furry.


 You act as though this makes sense.

It doesn't.  It either implies that the people were so... let us say "mentally challenged" that none of them realized "Hey, we're killing the Human species" when they willy-nilly made themselves into animal people for no reason, or that there were enforced "Your name is Darkwolf Thunderpaw! Doctor Octopus, begin the surgery!" changes that instead mean the current world is the result of pretty much one of the grossest violations of human rights (control of their own body) possible.

To put it into another perspective:  Replace "Furthia High" with "Borg High".  The main character's the one person without augments. At some point in the past, there was a way to turn people Borg-like and, at some point, there stopped being people not Borg-like.  There's implications there that do not bode well.

As Corto says, Artist isn't a bad person (insofar as they seem civil and to not be missing marbles up there).  The story, however?  You have to acknowledge that it either makes no sense, or that there was one _hell_ of a human rights violation / stupidity pandemic going on in the background.  "Huh, we're out of Humans" isn't something that just happens, after all, especially when you run out of humans by specifically making people into non-humans.  That sort of background is very, _very_ dark the more you think about it, or again a "Durr what's the worst that could happen?" level of intelligence.


----------



## Corto (Nov 18, 2010)

The problem with the story is that it's stupid, but could happily be only an excuse story, you know, a handwave to explain why you have a human among a bunch of bipedal talking animals. But instead Quetza decided to dive nose-first into "DRAMATIC SCI-FI PSYCHOLOGY" territory and that's where the story falls apart. I'm honestly curious, did he have all this "inner turmoil" bullshit in mind when he started the comic, or did it ocurr to him later on that he should give his comic a plot? I bet it's the later.


----------



## Tiger13Wolf (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you very much. I am now HOOKED on this along with to many other things. But I find it very enjoyable. XD


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 22, 2010)

Attaman said:


> As Corto says, Artist isn't a bad person (insofar as they seem civil and to not be missing marbles up there).  The story, however?  You have to acknowledge that it either makes no sense, or that there was one _hell_ of a human rights violation / stupidity pandemic going on in the background.



Yes, that's entirely unrealistic. Humans would NEVER let stupidity have long-term effects on their lives.

*cough*

I'm just gonna stand over here for a while...


----------



## Tiger13Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Too many different sides for this. lol. I just know that I enjoyed it. I actually stayed up almost all night reading it. Although... My favorite plot line was with Campy and Conner. Don't ask why.. cuz I can't even answer that.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 22, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> Yes, that's entirely unrealistic. Humans would NEVER let stupidity have long-term effects on their lives.
> 
> *cough*
> 
> I'm just gonna stand over here for a while...



There's a difference between "what does this button do" and "we accident put _NO_ regulations on a program that _extremely obviously_ changes someone's body structure, DNA, and so on entirely, applied such to at least 99% of the general _world_ population, and had absolutely no sort of back-ups planned - even going so far as to head backwards in some regards to medical technology".  

I realize with my hobby interests I have little room to complain on stupidity in some realms, but... still.  This is almost as bad as the _Avatar_ "We have an energy crisis, but our main source of power production on random outposts is _ground-side anti-matter plants_."


----------



## Anon1 (Nov 22, 2010)

could he learn to draw better after 2 years?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2010)

Attaman said:


> This is almost as bad as the _Avatar_ "We have an energy crisis, but our main source of power production on random outposts is _ground-side anti-matter plants_."


 
If ANTI-MATTER PLANTS can't keep up with your energy consumption you really need to take down the fucking Christmas lights, future-humans.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> could he learn to draw better after 2 years?


What are you talking about? He's improved a lot.


----------



## Jude (Nov 22, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What are you talking about? He's improved a lot.


 
Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Anon1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay, lets rephrase that
When will he find the time to actually learn how to draw


----------



## Tiger13Wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> Okay, lets rephrase that
> When will he find the time to actually learn how to draw


 
Why does it matter?


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 23, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> Okay, lets rephrase that
> When will he find the time to actually learn how to draw


 Learning to draw well takes years of practice, depending on exactly how much natural talent you have. Not everybody can just pick up some drawing tutorials and be amazing artists in no time. And it's not like there hasn't been a ton of improvement over the past couple years, so I can't see what there is to really complain about as far as his art goes, unless you can point out something in particular about it that irks you. :/


----------



## Tycho (Nov 23, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Yeah, I agree.


 
He's as good as (or better than) Immy at this point.


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> He's as good as (or better than) Immy at this point.



Yeah, its good enough to not really bother me at all at this point. I'm more concerned with the story.


----------



## Anon1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> Learning to draw well takes years of practice, depending on exactly how much natural talent you have. Not everybody can just pick up some drawing tutorials and be amazing artists in no time. And it's not like there hasn't been a ton of improvement over the past couple years, so I can't see what there is to really complain about as far as his art goes, unless you can point out something in particular about it that irks you. :/


 
It looks more like he just added a bit more detail to his stale 2D characters, barely any good, and I mean, I've read an article where a man went from a basic level to pro in a year, and 2 years of drawing a comic just kind of seems a bit lame to me if he won't get better than that


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> It looks more like he just added a bit more detail to his stale 2D characters, barely any good, and I mean, I've read an article where a man went from a basic level to pro in a year, and 2 years of drawing a comic just kind of seems a bit lame to me if he won't get better than that


You do realize that he has to draw two of these a week, right? It wouldn't be practical to have a large amount of detail in the comics.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Nov 24, 2010)

I started reading a few pages of Furthia High. It really is ambiguous as to what kind of comic it wants to be. There's psychological, comedy, drama, etc. It really goes back and forth, and I have no idea what it wants to be.


----------



## aktar haluxar (Dec 1, 2010)

Ichabod said:


> Thanks for the link sir, I happen to be hooked now. ^_^
> /me commences reading


 in this case, i don't need to reply, i can just quote.


----------



## Chimmey (Dec 3, 2010)

Two kings was long... but really well done.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 5, 2010)

The comic isn't spectacular or amazing or anything, but I'm gonna totally echo Corto there in that Quetza is pretty damn awesome from what I've seen/interacted with them in a different forum. So I'm gonna be totally shallow or something and give it props just for that.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Dec 5, 2010)

The comic is at the very least good for a read, sure there's a few holes in the story, but they can be filled later...


----------



## Chimmey (Dec 7, 2010)

just wasn't like twokinds


----------



## kanbiyume (Jan 15, 2011)

Personally, I quite enjoy it. I see what people are saying about the drawing and stuff, but it's not absolutely atrocious, especially considering he gets two of those pages done within a week. The storyline may not be unique, but I enjoy it because of the character's personalities and their relationships with each other and how they develop. I find the jokes and stuff quite funny too


----------

